# Vintage taping knife



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Came across these pics and thought I would share them. I first saw this knife in a old plastering book I have. It was made by Goldblatt, they called it the trio finishing tool. The knife had 3 interchangeable blades 11" x 4" concave, 11"x 4" straight, and 8" x 4" concave. One of the selling feature was you could put tape in between the handle and blade to get your desired bow. The tape creaser in the picture is hard to imagine using, hand tapers would use them. One of my Dad's jobs as an apprentice was to crease tape rolls in the company's shop. They had a machine to do one roll at a time.


----------

